# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  مركز الحسين للسرطان

## nawayseh

مركز الحسين للسرطان 

قبل أن اتكلم عن هذا الصرح العظيم فإنها كلمة حق واسأل عنها يوم لقاء الله .....واقول انه مركز يقدم الخدمات العلاجية والتعاملية على أعلى المستويات العالمية سواء أكانت ( طبية أو ادارية أو تعاملية أو نظام متبع ) 

يستحق هذا الوطن أن يكون فيه هذا الصرح الذي هو منارة طبية تضئ الشرق الأوسط بنجاحاته وخدماته المنقطعة النظير ، وهذا لا يأتي من عبث فإن الوصول إلى القمة ممكن أن يكون سهلاً ولكن المحافظة على هذا النجاح والانجاز هو النجاح الحقيقي ، ويعود الفضل في هذا للادارة والعاملين الذين يتمتعون بالضمير الانساني الحي ... انهم حقاً بارعون في فن التعامل وفن الخدمة والعطاء والاخلاص بالعمل ..
ان تجربتي في علاج زوجتي في هذا المركز تدعوني بأن اتقدم بجزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان لادارة وعاملين هذا الصرح العظيم واخص بالذكر قسم الطواريء وقسم I.C.U . وقسم V.I.P . واواصل الدعاء لزوجتي ولكل مرضى مركز الحسين للسرطان بالشفاء 
( وأذا مرضت فهو يشفين ).

ولا يسعني إلا أن اقول لكل العاملين حفظكم الله لهذا الوطن وإلى الامام يا منارة الطب في وطننا الحبيب

وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
علي النوايسة

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل مركز يقدم خدمات كبيرة والله يخليهم ويحفظهم 
ولازم الجميع يدعم المجهود الكبير اللي بقوموا فيه 


ومشكور اخي على طرحك للموضوع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا بسمع من كتير ناس بمدحوه وبمدحو العلاج يالي فيو والاطباء ..
جلسات الكيماوي فيو اسرع من غيره ..
الله يشفيهم ويشفي كل مرضى المسلمين

مشكور اخي عالموضوع ..

----------

